# Costs of IUI



## clare_1975 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi there - My prtner and I are considering IUI, but we are completely confused with the costs on websites!! We are looking at using Wessex Fertility, but the costs page doesnt make it clear as to the approximate cost of treatment.  Also - what is a cycle?  is it just one treatment?  Argghhh.. We are completely confused!  Please help!  Clare


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Clare

I don't have experience (yet!) of IUI but I was looking into the prices of it when I was with a private clinic.

One cycle = approx one month as you go through a treatment cycle - eg, start taking meds during AF, have several scans done, take meds if needed to trigger OV, be 'basted' (have the IUI)... then you either get a BFP or not, and that is the end of one cycle.

Looking at the Wessex website you'd be up for: £675 for the IUI procedure (check with the clinic whether this includes scans), plus approx £250 for the meds (could be more).  You'd also need an initial consultation and the clinic may want to run tests on you and your DH unless you have reasonably recent ones from the NHS.

The cost of blood tests can really add up, so try and get as many done through your GP as possible.  Same for your DH's SA - this can definitely be done on the NHS via a request from your GP.

If you have private medical insurance this can cover consultations and scans/tests that relate to diagnosis of your IF, but won't cover for any treatment.  I get Bupa through my work and this covered two private consultations, a couple of blood tests and an HSG.

I'm sure Wessex would be more than happy to explain how they work and what they charge before you commit to making an appt  

Good luck, Clare - let us know how you get on


----------



## Jeni77 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi

I have just started my first IUI at Herts & Essex and in total we have spent about £1200.  That included our initial blood tests, drugs, ultrasounds and the IUI.  The cost will vary depending on how much of the drug they perscribe you.

I am now on my 2ww so hoping its all been worth it.

Jeni77


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Clare

We had our two cycles of IUI at the South East Fertility Clinic (SEFC) and we could not recommend them highly enough.  Our first cycle cost us about £700 which included the scans, drugs and actual insemination procedure.  Unfortunately that cycle did not work so we had to have a second cycle which did work luckily for us!  Our second cycle did cost more £900 approx but that was for additional drugs because I did not respond to the drugs at first so we had to keep swapping and changing doses.

It is worth "shopping around" and looking at the different clinics close to you as prices do vary.  You need to check what is included too.  Also it may be possible discussing the meds with your GP as some GPs may help with the costs of these (if you get a good & sympathetic GP)

Also like KD says if you have BUPA then consultations & costs of tests should be covered.  I was covered for my tests & HYCOSY scan.

Anyway good luck & take care.

Amanda x


----------

